# Free Mini-Greenhouses



## GanjaGuru (Mar 17, 2006)

Take a 3-liter plastic bottle, cut of the very bottom so it's level.
Punch 3 or 4 holes in the neck (the bottle's, not your neck ya durn fool ya); discard the cap.
After you plant a seed or seedling, cover with the bottle and push the bottle down into the soil 3" or 4", then prop up with sticks.
That's all there is too it.
The mini-greenhouse will protect your seed/seedling from insects, birds, heavy rain and provide a warmer environment for superior growth.

When the plant grows to where the leaf tips are touching the inside of the bottle, simply remove it.

At this point you may want to erect a "cage" of chicken wire around each plant to protect it from rodents, deer, etc. Leave out a few small cereal bowls 1/4 full of beer overnight to get rid of snails/slugs.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 17, 2006)

Ganja, you never cease to amaze me. You are a wealth of tidbit info that makes so much sense. Props dude. . I did the same thing for a single clone (for sexing) using a peanut buster parfat from dairy queen with the clear plastic top. Taped up the bottom to stop light from hitting the roots. instant humidity dome. But yours would work even better for larger clones too.


----------



## Thai Stick (Mar 18, 2006)

Let me know where yer growin so I can come drink that beer.....


----------



## GanjaGuru (Mar 19, 2006)

Snails & slugs love beer almost as much as NASCAR fans do.

The odor of stale beer attracts them and they slime-trail their way into the bowl and get so drunk on the alcohol they die.
I have gone out in the morning and found as many as 20 slugs/snails dead in the bowl.
Snarol works just as well but I figure I'll get 'em drunk before they die.


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (Mar 27, 2006)

A better thing to do for even a cheaper price and to have it way more consealed.... would be to dig a hole on the side of a hill and cover the top with a clear plastic tarp and stake it down with sticks works like a charm

Its so tight.... it looks liek rain in there sum days thats how wet it gets inside and if u leave a gatorade bottle of water in there it will humidify the whole thing... its a real cool way for growin ur babys in the cold.. mine have been alive after 2 frost lol cause i couldnt wait to start more plants this year.. 

peace yall 

By the way do u know what happened to overgrow.com? because i was a member there for a long time and now the site dont work at all, for the past like 2 months or so... so i guesse this site is my new home then


----------



## Mutt (Mar 27, 2006)

ReaferCheifer26 said:
			
		

> By the way do u know what happened to overgrow.com? because i was a member there for a long time and now the site dont work at all, for the past like 2 months or so... so i guesse this site is my new home then


 
Wow dude, you need to surf more.
OG, CC, Heaven's stairway. BUSTED, and busted hard. Owner nailed. all computers confiscated, some seed orders seized. ass load of seeds money, gold. OG gone for good.


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (Mar 28, 2006)

Man what the hell could they get busted for ??? They have been up for teh longest amn i thoguth they weent doing anything illegal.....what kinda charge did they get? teh owner i mean i guesse..... I have been they're since i was younger man all i remember was one day i kept gettin a cant not find site error typ thing on my internet explorer i thoguth it was my comuter teh whole time.. amn thsis i **** they're gone.. if they got busted why hasnt this site been busted?

Peace

Also i didnt knwo anywhere to find info on overgrows trouble until i found a kinda of active forum.... i dont think this site is as active as overgrow was right?

Were u a member too MUtt?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 28, 2006)

Nope, B. Grunt and a few others were members. It was a sad day. I had tons of bookmarks on that site though.

There are tons of nifo out there google Overgrow.com you'll find article after article.


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 7, 2006)

You can put a bar of soap out to keep away the deer and other animals cuz 
they smell the human scent and they wont come near it!!!! I found some deer prints 
by my plant and i didnt want any stupid deer eating my plant so i threw a bar of soap out their LOL. Oh yeah im not going to do that 3 littler idear cuz im 17 and i still live at
my pops house so i dont want it more noticable then it has to be you feel me


----------



## Kindbud (Apr 8, 2006)

Would a green tinted 2 litter vault bottle have a different 
effect ???? Because I moved my plant to a diffeerent spot like 
200 yards away from my house and decided to do it!!! It sounds 
like a good idear so im tryin it!! Peace


----------

